# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Inkarnia

## Bogie

I just started using Inkarnate.  This is my first map using the program, a small continent.  It was very much a learning experience.  Already knowing basic mapping technique, it was pretty easy to pick up.  It turns out a decent looking map in a short time.  It really needs an Undo command or a way to erase background textures.
It is web  based, and I found the pro version to be a bit slow to respond to commands.
I added the rivers and some minor touch-up using Photoshop.

----------


## Larb

I've seen a lot of inkarnate maps. The program looks like it has a lot of potential and I think you've done a great job with this one. I think something a lot of people go wrong with is they don't keep in mind less is more a lot of the time.

----------


## Gidde

That looks neat, Bogie, nice find on the program  :Smile:

----------

